# Fng



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

A FNG was high and under the influence and crashed into my truck. No insurance. Unregistered vehicle. My damn Polynesian genes are going nuts. This is why FNG's shouldn't be in business. They don't make enough to cover the basic expenses to operate.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

How bad is the damage?


Are you injured?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You should take him under your wing.:shifty:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You should take him under your wing.:shifty:


Lol. I would've if his license were good and he wasn't a convicted felon.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> How bad is the damage?
> 
> Are you injured?


My trucks totaled. I'm in the emergency room now. What sucks is 2 days earlier a flatbed trucked rear ended my truck while I was on hold with BAC. Lol.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Dang dude. Its time to lose that had luck white chevy.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Dang dude. Its time to lose that had luck white chevy.


They hit my dodge ram. My duramax was getting maintained.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

What did that cost you to get moved to the big island?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

feel better hope you are ok


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> What did that cost you to get moved to the big island?


$1250 from AZ to Oahu on the ram
$1560 on the 3/4 ton Sierra
1380 for the Yukon.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> feel better hope you are ok


I'm fine a little sore but glad to be alive. If that joker was driving a full sized truck I could have died and my truck would've gone off the cliff and died again. Lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Lol. I would've if his license were good and he wasn't a convicted felon.


most of my part time help(for debris removal) are either felons or druggies! About I have been able to find,most others are on uneployment and only will work for cash! Man with uneployment lasting almost two years it`s hard to find people.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> most of my part time help(for debris removal) are either felons or druggies! About I have been able to find,most others are on uneployment and only will work for cash! Man with uneployment lasting almost two years it`s hard to find people.


LOL... with what Nationals pay... sure it's hard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> A FNG was high and under the influence and crashed into my truck. No insurance. Unregistered vehicle. My damn Polynesian genes are going nuts. This is why FNG's shouldn't be in business. They don't make enough to cover the basic expenses to operate.


My polynesian genes you are a true ****:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> My polynesian genes you are a true ****:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


No reason to be a D-Bag. Us guys on here have a real business unlike yourself. There is a lot of personal responsibility, commit, and stress that comes with this industry. Dude got in an accident and you have to be a prick. Show a little respect.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> No reason to be a D-Bag. Us guys on here have a real business unlike yourself. There is a lot of personal responsibility, commit, and stress that comes with this industry. Dude got in an accident and you have to be a prick. Show a little respect.


Sorry holland but he started it on round11 story on the street is dude was munching on a beef saugage and not paying attention:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Knock it off, you'll give the mods reason to lock another thread.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Knock it off, you'll give the mods reason to lock another thread.


I'll knock it off and out of the park. Lol. Ok I'm done being an immature idiot. I did start it. My apologies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry you got hit and had to go to ER, but I have to say, I dont think Id be posting here if I were in the ER- (although I did download the app, so I guess I could LOL )


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Sorry you got hit and had to go to ER, but I have to say, I dont think Id be posting here if I were in the ER- (although I did download the app, so I guess I could LOL )


Lol I needed a good laugh to take my mind off the pain and 4 hour wait.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

4 hour wait....dude you need some obamacare.:wheelchair:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> 4 hour wait....dude you need some obamacare.:wheelchair:


LMAO!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> 4 hour wait....dude you need some obamacare.:wheelchair:


Obama care would be a 14 hour wait to fill out paperwork.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, but you'll save money in the long run.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yeah, but you'll save money in the long run.





Right


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

And keep your old doctor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Hope you're okay man.


----------

